

Nodejitsu to join the GoDaddy team - BummerCloud
https://garage.godaddy.com/godaddy/nodejitsu-join-godaddy-team/

======
tzm
> Antonio is currently leading a major tech stack transition at GoDaddy using
> NodeJS and NoSQL.

Kudos to GoDaddy for recognizing talent and embracing change. Congrats the
Nodejitsu team!

------
tpae
Time to cancel my nodejitsu subscription. GoDaddy lost me as a customer when
they started supporting SOPA. This news is a big loss for me.

~~~
dinoboff
Nodejitsu services are closing down anyway.

[http://blog.nodejitsu.com/nodejitsu-joins-
godaddy/](http://blog.nodejitsu.com/nodejitsu-joins-godaddy/)

~~~
sireat
"If you are a Nodejitsu Platform-as-a-Service or Iris Couch customer, we don’t
have a definitive answer for you yet. We are currently vetting other PaaS and
DBaaS companies to find the most seamless transition for you. We will
communicate the next step in your process towards the end of March once we
have completed the vetting."

Chalk another one up for:
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

At least there is some vague promise of migrating to another service.

